# Stuttery Video With Slingplayer?



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

I been noticing the Video stuttering a lot with SlingPlayer on the Touchpad, Is anyone else experiencing this issue? I don't think its the Wifi cause the router is in the room.

Btw, Using Alpha 3.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm amazed you even have it working.... I installed it like 20 times, but after install I click on icon and just black screen


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

vitorn said:


> I'm amazed you even have it working.... I installed it like 20 times, but after install I click on icon and just black screen


It seems to work, It shows the video, I can change the channel and all, But the video stutters badly.


----------



## bauerknight (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine works great. I stream from a slingbox AV in another city. I use it to watch NFL games every sunday. Which slingbox model are you using?


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

bauerknight said:


> Mine works great. I stream from a slingbox AV in another city. I use it to watch NFL games every sunday. Which slingbox model are you using?


Its the Slingbox Solo, The video is smooth when viewed on the PC or the Ipod Touch, But on the Touchpad, The video stutters a lot.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

bauerknight said:


> Mine works great. I stream from a slingbox AV in another city. I use it to watch NFL games every sunday. Which slingbox model are you using?


are you running a2 or a3? Did you buy it from the market? I still can't get it even installed. I am on TP with a3


----------



## nhuloan (Nov 12, 2011)

using slingplayer 1.3 with solo on alpha 3 - i dont see any issues on wifi / 3g


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

nhuloan said:


> using slingplayer 1.3 with solo on alpha 3 - i dont see any issues on wifi / 3g


the video doesn't freeze for you?


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm, This is interesting, I checked to see if I could move Slingplayer to the SD Card and now the video no longer stutters.


----------

